# Futterboot



## paulo123 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

kann mir jermand tipps geben um ein futterboot selbst zu bauen? oder ein paar websites mit bauanleitungen?

greetz...


----------



## Ronen (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Also da gabs schon einige Threads.

Sinngemäss zusammengefasst kam aus allen Threads heraus, dass ein gutes Boot, welchen zum Umbau zum Futterboot geeignet ist, Die "PAULA" von Robbe ist!

Angelboard User  "FEEDERTYP" ist einer , den Du fragen kannst wenn Du so einen Umbau planst.

Im internet gab es maleine Umbauanleitung...diese ist allerdings nicht mehr zufinden.

Aber mit bissl geschick wird aus der Paula recht schnell ein Futterboot werden. Ist gar net mal sooo schwer.


----------



## paulo123 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

hi

danke dir! 

will aber keinen umbau sondern einen selbstbau (katamaran) starten!!!

greetz...


----------



## paulo123 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

keiner kennt ne gute seite dafür?|kopfkrat


----------



## ebro-catfish (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hey!
Schau mal auf


http://www.planet-vopi.de/

mfg
René


----------



## Heuxs (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi paulo

 Ein Boot kannste geschenkt bekommen...war mal dafür Vorgesehen.....Fernsteuerung + Baterie....mußte Dir versorgen.
Da dient es noch einen guten Zweck........

Heuxs


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

puh .... bei sonem *"Schnäppchenpreis"* würd ich mir auch Gedanken ums selber bauen machen .... :m
heißt hochseetauglich auch Anfüttern an Ost- und Nordseee ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronen (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*



> Ein Boot kannste geschenkt bekommen...war mal dafür Vorgesehen.....Fernsteuerung + Baterie....mußte Dir versorgen.
> Da dient es noch einen guten Zweck........



also ich würds auch nehmen wenn sich der Paulo net mehr melden sollte....


----------



## baasel (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

also ich hab gerade so ein boot im bau, ist ne ganze menge arbeit und ganz billig auch nicht.

den rumpf hab ich selbst aus einem stück gefräst und die steuerung von nem rc-panzer genommen da diese ausser fahren noch 2 weitere funktionen hat und billig war.

die motoren wurden ersetzt durch stärkere mit jeweils eigener stromversorgung für längere fahrdauer und antriebswellen angeschlossen mit schrauben.

alle aufbauten sind bzw werden noch aus alublech vom schrott gefertigt wegen preis und mit silikon bzw giesharz abgedichtet/befestigt.

einzigen nachteil den ich jetzt schon sehe: das boot ist zu klein geraten, es wird nur ca. 1/2 kilo zuladung haben am ende. vorteil jedoch, neben dem anfüttern hab ich auch noch einen greifer mit dem ich die montage greifen kann und somit wenn gewollt an exakt der gleichen stelle absetzen kann. das hat vor allem vorteile weil man damit an stellen angeln kann wo man normal nicht hinkommt, z.b. unter baümen etc...

preislich liege ich bisher bei ca. 30€ und mehr dürfte es kaum werden, plus in etwa 20 arbeitsstunden und damit fast fertig(wenn ich nicht irgendwo in der elektrik nen fehler eingebaut hätte und mir damit meine selbstgelötete relaisleiste hätte...).
trotzdem bin ich am ende immernoch billig im vergleich zu den booten auf der oben angegebenen website. allerdings sollte man einiges an praktischen geschick mitbringen und ein wenig ahnung von elektrik haben um einen solchen eigenbau zu wagen.

bilder kann ich eventuell später noch einstellen da ich den bau zumindest teilweise dokumentiert habe, vorher jedoch muss alles fertig sein und funktionieren und den test auf dem wasser bestehen.


falls jemand auch gerade an einem selbst- bzw umbau arbeitet helf ich gern bei problemen wenn ich kann da ich ja über ein wenig "erfahrung" damit verfüge und bei meinem bau im nachhinen schon gemerkt habe das einiges anders bzw einfacher besser gewesen wäre. aus dem grund arbeite ich auch schon an einem 2. neubau, dann aber mit mehr nutzlast, gfk katamaranrumpf und diversen anderen änderungen...


----------



## Heuxs (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo Jungs

 Das Boot hat jetzt einen neuen Besitzer = Ronen, er war der 
 erste Nachrücker.

 Heuxs


----------



## Ronen (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*



> Das Boot hat jetzt einen neuen Besitzer = Ronen, er war der
> erste Nachrücker.



*Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege ganz herzlich für diese nette Geste bedanken. |wavey: *

Den Weg des Bootes zum fahrfertigen Futterboot werde ich über die Dauer des Umbaus fotografisch festhalten und verbunden mit einer Beschreibung als Bauanleitung ( so wie es mit meinen Modellbautechnischen Fähigkeiten möglich ist ) dokumentieren. 

Diese werde ich dann posten und hoffe somit weitreichend Hilfestellung zum Bau eines Futterbootes geben zu können für all jene, welche gleiches vorhaben.


Gruss Ronen


----------



## paulo123 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo

danke erstmal für die antworten!

schade dass du das futterboot abgegeben hast! 
ich kann leider nicht so oft hier gucken weil ich kein internet zu hause habe, und das auch nicht umbedingt bei freunden mache, bzw. die kaum sehe wegen schule im moment...

naja dann macht mal wenigstens gute bauanleitungen draus!


----------



## baasel (5. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

@paolo wie schon oben beschrieben bau ich an nem boot, incl selbstbaurumpf aus gfk, da ist es ja kein grosses problem wenn ich ne form habe mehr als nur einen zu bauen. falls du also einen haben willst dann meld dich doch bei mir.

das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen die interesse haben und im winter ein wenig basteln wollen. für alle die nicht basteln wollen kann ich so ein boot auch komplett bauen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

@baasel:
wie sieht denn die abkippvorrichtung bei deinem boot aus? 
ich hab mit für den winter vorgenommen ein boot zu bauen, alelrdings wird die elektronik etwa 150-200€ kosten, was ja schon heftig ist :-(

Zum boot: 
Katamaranbauweise, in den rümbfen finden jeweils ein akku, ein servo und 1 motor mit schraube platz....
das hat den sinn, das der schwerpunkt gleichbleibt, das boot mehr power hat und mit 2 akkus auch mehr betriebsdauer bekommt.

oben drauf kommt ein aufbau für's futter, das durch die mitte mittels einer klappe abgekippt wird...
material ist 3-4mm starkes plexiglas, mit acrylkleber verklebt und danach abgedichtet.
allerdings hab ich noch ein paar fragen und wär über vorschläge froh:
1. wie mach ich das mit der abrichtungsvorrichtung am besten ohne was zu verwurschteln...
2. die bekomm ich die verbindung von motor und schraube durch den rumpf, so dass das auch dichtet?
3. die abrichtungsvorrichtung des futters(bei mittelklappe - sowas wie eine falltür), wie kann ich das am besten verwirklichen?
4. wie bekomm ich am besten 2 starke motoren, 2 akkus, 3 servos(2 ruder + klappe), fernbedienung, empfänger, 2 motorsteuerungen und die verteilerkabel günstig?
==>die idee vom panzer ist super, aber hat das auch eine reichweite???
5. was kostet ein funkecholot das ich da einbauen könnte/möchte???

anbei 2 kleine "skizzen" von mir, ich hoffe es schaut halbwegs verständlich aus....
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

keiner mehr eine idee? :-D


----------



## Luigi 01 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo Dominik,

haste Du schon auf Vopis Seite geschaut dort haste eine Bauanleitung für ein Futterboot!

Nach dieser Anleitung habe ich mir auch meine Yacht gebaut, dort sind alle Punkte gut beschrieben!

So wie Du es Dir Vorstellst mit zwei Motoren und noch je Motor eine Ruderanlage das wird nichts! Machen kann man alles, aber das kostet richtig Kohle.

Richtig ist das Du 2 Motoren brauchst über die Du das Boot steuerst. 

Das Thema mit den Futterklappen ist auch bei Vopi gut beschrieben, hier kann man wahlweise 2 oder 4 Klappen verbauen.

Habe noch ein paar Fotos von meiner Yacht angehängt!


----------



## Luigi 01 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Und noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Luigi 01 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Eins noch mit Beleuchtung!


----------



## punkarpfen (27. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Aus eigenen Erfahrungen empfehle ich euch einen Jetantrieb! Da sich mein Kutter mitten auf dem See in einer Krautbank festgefahren hat, war der anschließende Schwimmeinsatz Anfang November sehr erfrischend.


----------



## Luigi 01 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Jetantreib ist ganz klar im Vorteil bei Kraut oder Seerosen!

Früher wahren die Dinger mal richtig teuer, heute bekommt man von Graupner schon was Gutes so um die 50.-€  mit Umkehrvorrichtung.


----------



## baasel (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

so, nach längerem melde ich mich jetzt auch mal wieder zu wort...

zu meiner abkippvorrichtung: es wird keine klappen oder sowas geben die das futter auf einmal ins wasser lassen, es kommt eine art förderband rein das das futter bzw köder kontinuierlich abgibt solange ich es ansteuere, damit lann ich das futter verteilen und habe nicht einen bzw mehrere große haufen unter wasser sondern eine spur bzw teppich.

zum thema kraut: also erstmal kenne ich mich mit dem thema jetantrieb nicht wirklich aus, aus kostengründen wurde die idee sofort fallen gelassen.
ich werde meine beiden schrauben mit einem rohr umgeben, nach hinten offen und die seite die nach vorne zeigt, wo das wasser "angesaugt" wird mit fliegengitter oder ähnlichem abdecken, mit was genau muss ich noch überlegen damit der widerstand im wasser nicht zu groß wird.

die reichweite meiner steuerung soll laut hersteller bei 100 meter liegen, wenn sie nur die hälfte bringt dann reicht mir das schon aus da ich meist an kleineren seen angel oder am neckar. ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber ich denke etwas mehr als 50 meter sollten reichen. es gibt die panzer aber auch mit mehr reichweite, ich hab halt einfach nen billigen genommen.

die ganzen holzteile für meine gfkform habe ich jetzt am letzten wochenende zurechtgesägt und gleich fang ich mal an das alles zu montieren. falls ich meine kamera finde mach ich fotos und stell sie später dann hier rein.

und eine sache noch zum gfk-laminieren, wenn ich jetzt anfange die form zu lackieren, polieren und mit trennmittel zu bearbeiten treibt das ganze meine kosten ganz schön nach oben. kann man die form nicht auch einfach in frischhaltefolie packen? ist ja egal wenn die dann am ende auf der innenseite des bootes kleben bleibt oder nicht? hat sowas schonmal jemand ausprobiert von euch?

bis später dann


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Hallo Dominik,
> 
> haste Du schon auf Vopis Seite geschaut dort haste eine Bauanleitung für ein Futterboot!
> 
> ...


 
wenn ich 2 motorenparallel ansteuere, und dann noch 2 servos parallel ansteuere hab ich eigentlich erst 2 kanäle belegt oder?? und servos sind ja nicht so teuer....
dann muss ich mir die abkippvorrichtung noch genau ansehen...das sieht bei dir sehr elegant aus....was ist das für ein gebogener "draht" den der servo da bewegt und wie funktioniert das???
steht das alles in der Bauanleitung??


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Aus eigenen Erfahrungen empfehle ich euch einen Jetantrieb! Da sich mein Kutter mitten auf dem See in einer Krautbank festgefahren hat, war der anschließende Schwimmeinsatz Anfang November sehr erfrischend.


 

also ich würd dir dazu meine idee nennen: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=53130&d=1164633711
und rund um die ausnehmung kommt ein grobmaschiges lochblech...dann kann sich die schraube nirgends verfangen....

@ baasel:
wieso baust du dir ein boot wenn du auf 50m fütterst???
da würd ein groundbaiter doch auch reichen oder??? kostet 15€ im vergleich zu.....200€??


----------



## Luigi 01 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Moin bassel!

Auf einer Entfernung von 50m braucht man wirklich kein Futterboot!

Nun das Thema mir den Futterklappen, meine Boot hat 4 Stück die alle einzeln Angesteuert werden können!
Gedanklich ist bei Dir auch der Fehler das dass Futter bei ablassen aus den Futterklappen in ein Haufen zum Grund fällt!

Ab einer Wassertiefe von 2m verteilt sich das Futter bereits über 1m²und liegt nicht als Haufen am Grund!

Wie willst Du auch Deine Montage ablasen wenn Du über eine Art Förderband oder Förderschenke arbeitest!
Gut es gibt die Möglichkeit  einer Schlepp oder Releasekupplung.


----------



## baasel (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

das boot hat auch nicht den haubtsächlichen sinn zu füttern, eher um köder rauszubringen. und zum welsangeln mit dicken köfis brauch ich kein ruderboot mehr...

und ich kann meine köder an stellen fahren an die ich mit der rute nicht hinkommen würde, z.b. unter bäume oder so

hab die teile jetzt mal ein wenig zusammengeleimt und geschraubt, bilder stell ich auch mal rein. sind so zusammengesetzt wie der fertige rumpf das aussehen würde


----------



## Luigi 01 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> wenn ich 2 motorenparallel ansteuere, und dann noch 2 servos parallel ansteuere hab ich eigentlich erst 2 kanäle belegt oder?? und servos sind ja nicht so teuer....
> dann muss ich mir die abkippvorrichtung noch genau ansehen...das sieht bei dir sehr elegant aus....was ist das für ein gebogener "draht" den der servo da bewegt und wie funktioniert das???
> steht das alles in der Bauanleitung??


 



Wenn Du 2 Motoren parallel ansteuerst dann musst Du einen Funkfernbedienung mit V-Mischer haben. Eine Ruderanlage ist überflüssig denn Du steuerst das Boot über die Motoren, kannst sogar mit dem Kahn auf der Stelle wenden!

An einer 4 Kanal 40MHz Funkfernbedienung ( auch wegen der Reichweite) kommst eh nicht vorbei, besser noch eine 5 Kanal!

Was willst Du denn mit den Servos die auch parallel geschaltet werden sollen denn Ansteuern?

Je mehr Du parallel schaltest und Dir ein Kanal bei der Fahrt ausfällt sind gleich immer zwei Komponenten betroffen und das ist schlecht!

Zu den Draht was Du meinst ist ein Bowdenzug der mein 4 Futterklappen Einzelt ansteuert!

Es steht alles in der Bauanleitung!|wavey:


----------



## baasel (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

Auf einer Entfernung von 50m braucht man wirklich kein Futterboot!


wie schon gesagt, es ist nicht der haubtsinn zu füttern, eher um köfis rauszubringen



Gedanklich ist bei Dir auch der Fehler das dass Futter bei ablassen aus den Futterklappen in ein Haufen zum Grund fällt!
Ab einer Wassertiefe von 2m verteilt sich das Futter bereits über 1m²und liegt nicht als Haufen am Grund!

frage: wenn du vom ufer von hand fütterst, konzentrierst du dein futter dann auf 1qm oder doch eher ein größerer bereich? ich kann ja nur von mir sprechen, ich habe eher erfolge auf karpfen wenn das futter auf 10qm verteilt liegt und einen nicht so dichten dafür aber größeren teppich ergibt.




Wie willst Du auch Deine Montage ablasen wenn Du über eine Art Förderband oder Förderschenke arbeitest!
Gut es gibt die Möglichkeit einer Schlepp oder Releasekupplung.

nun solange ein entsprechend schweres blei vorhanden ist, so ab 50 gramm reicht es aus, montage einfach zwischen das futter legen und irgendwann wird es mit dem futter rausfallen, köderfische genauso, einfach auf das band legen, so kann ich auch mehr als nur einen gleichzeitig ausbringen. und zusätzlich ist auch noch eine haltevorrichtung vorhanden um eine montage hinterherzuziehen und dann loszulassen wenn gewünscht


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

@luigi: du bist genial.....
hab immer von mir behauptet das' ich sowas wie ein techniker bin, aber dass ich die 2 Motoren nützen kann um zu lenken ist mir noch nicht gekommen.....

viel eher, dass ich die 2 motoren mit dem selben signal ansteuere....und die 2 servos, die das ruder drehen, auch mit dem selben signal....also 2 kanäle verbraucht
dann fehlt nur noch der abwurfmechanismus...und da reichen mir 2 klappen völlig aus!!(sieht man eh auf meinen spitzen grafiken ein paar seiten vorher...)

jetzt fallen mit 2 servos und die lästigen ruderanlagen weg....es bleiben also 2 kanäle für die motoren und 1 für die klappen....

oder hab ich jetzt noch was übersehen?

glaubt ihr geht das gut wenn ich die schrauben in so einer art metallkäfig verstecke???


----------



## baasel (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

also mein rumpf wird ja 2 teilig, unter und oberseite. das unterteil habe ich jetzt fertig laminiert. so wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit dem resultat allerdings nicht, für den ersten versuch mit sowas jedoch ok finde ich.
jetzt weiß ich das 3 lagen zwar reichen aber an einigen stellen zumindest verstärt werden sollten. aber benutzen werde ich das teil trotzdem erstmal denk ich da das ganze eine riesen sauerrei war. erstmal werde ich alles zusammenbauen und schauen ob das ergebnis passt, wenn nicht kann man ja immernoch weitersehen.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

ich hab jetzt beschlossen dass ich den rumpf nicht aus einzellnen acrylglasplatten baue. statt dessen werde ich ein negativ aus borit(feines styropor) machen, das ganze werde ich mit Gips versiegeln, fein schleifen und dann mit glasfaser polyestern.
der runpf hat dann eine schnittige form, der aufbau(mit abkippvorrichtung) auch.
danach wird eine platte eingezogen zwischen die 2 teile(funktionell....)

dann geht's an's verkabeln.
ich habe vor das Teil dieses Wochenende noch fertig zu machen, ich hoffe ich schaff es...

wenn ich fotos hab stell ich sie rein!!


----------



## baasel (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

nicht das ich die große erfahrung hab, aber nimm lieber epoxydharz, polyester stinkt wie die sau und hat ausser den ein bischen das es billiger ist keine vorteile


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Futterboot*

naja wenn du das polyester mit glasfasern mischt wird es bruchfest, was ein vorteil ist


----------



## mario_ef (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,

könnte ich einen Bauanleitung und eine Materialliste bekommen?

Mario


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

de tipp ich da rein wenn i mal viel zeit hab :-D
aber morgen könnt sichs ausgehen..


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

ey!
ich stell jez dann gleich die fotos vom(noch nicht polyesterten) rumpf auf die vorher genannte seite...
die elektronik is so ein ding, da hab ich auch schon lange gelesen und gesucht...

du brauchst, jetzt grob gesagt:

1 3-kanal fernbedienung mit v-regler und empfängerteil
2 starke motoren, schnell müssen sie nicht unbedingt sein...
1 steuerteil...das steuert die motoren und den servo an...
1 servo....der is dafür das die klappe aufgeht...quasi ein stellmotor wenn dir das was sagt.
2xakku...ich hab den rumpf so hoch gemacht damit ich schwere bleiakkus verwenden kann...das boot liegt jetzt etwas tiefer im wasser, dafür halten die akkus 3x so lange..

und dann die elektronik, damit du die LED-lampen ansteuern kannst. das bau ich mir selber...4 leds, 4 widerstände und ein schalter...das ganze mit einem 9v-block...


zum rumpf: die styroporplatten(4 stück), davon hab ich jeweils 2 mit spezialkleber zusammengeklebt.
dann mit dem messer grob vorgeschnitten(nach ewigem herummessen und anzeichnen)
danns chleifen ohne ende.
gipsen, schleifen, gipsen, schleifen, gipsen, schleifen,...usw. |gr: 
jetzt hab ich den rumpf und das oberteil so weit dass ich es am wochenende polyestern kann.
die maße weiß ich ned im kopf, aber so das das boot nachher genau in die pelzer-tasche reinpasst :q 

wenn die teile polyestert sind(so das man sie aufeinanderstecken kann), kommt itten rein noch eine acryl-platte. in alle 3 teile kommt die ausnehmung für die abwurfluke, an der acrylplatte wird mittels scharnieren auf beiden seiten der ausnehmung eine "falltür" angebracht. diese wird vom servo(mit aluminiumhebel...sonst bricht's) später gehalten.
akkus in den rumpf, auflage für motoren rein, loch bohren für die welle mit den schrauben(das dichtet sich dan angeblich selbst ab...hoffe ich!).
dann noch den schalter anbringen für die leds(2 blaue vorn, 2 rote hinten), und die antenne, emüfänger, regler, kabel,...befestigen.

aja, vor der elektronik wird lackiert....weiß aber noch ned genau wie.

die 3 teile halten zusammen, in dem ich auf der acrylglasplatte rundum einne dichtung einklebe und sie am rand rund um das boot mit clips oder flügelmuttern verschraube...des muss i ma noch anschauen was da am besten geht!
letztendlich soll das teil dann dicht sein und fahrbereit..
dann musst noch schauen ob du den richtigen diefgang hast, das boot soll ja mit und ohne futter so im wasser liegen das die 2 schrauben im wasser sind, sonst steht es nach dem 1 mal futter abwerfen mitten im see(oder altarm  )

tjo das war de theorie vom ganzen...


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

So, jez die fotos:
die Ausnehmung am Rumpf ist für die rotoren, um diese achse dreht dann das boot quasi wenn man den einen vorwärts und den anderen rückwärts laufen lässt.

Beim Aufbau is es so, dass ich nur die obere hälfte(mit der ausnehmung) polyestere...der untere teil dient dazu, um eine art lasche zu konstruieren. wenn die 2 teile übereinander gesteckt sing, können sie am rand rundherum verschraubt werden, die 2 cm was überhängen dienen als spritzwasserschutz.


----------



## andi177 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo

Ich hab mir letzte Woche auch ein Boot gekauft.
Sieht so wie die aus Holz auf der 2. Seite aus.
Eigendlich wollte ich mir auch eines selber bauen und hab mir schon eine Fernbedienung mit Empfänger und Servos gekauft.
Aber letzte Woche hab ich mir ein Ruderboot gekauft und der Verkäufer hatte auch das Futterboot liegen.
Um 200.- hab ich es mir dann mitgenommen.
Sind auch alle Akkus und ein Schweineteures Ladegerät dabei gewesen, auch ein Echolot mit so einem Empfänger im Armbanduhrendisign ist eingebaut.
Wie hier schon mal gesagt wurde, das man einen V-Mischer braucht ist richtig.
Wobei bei meinem keiner verbaut ist, man muß die 2 Motoren über beide Hebeln der 5Kanal Fernbedienung steuern.
Also rechter Hebel für Rechten Motor und so weiter.
Aber ich werde es auf Mischer umbauen, da es so viel besser zu fahren ist.
Beim Conrad gibt es so Mischer für ca. 15 - 20.-.
Ist dann im Boot montiert und um einiges billiger wie eine Fernbedienung mit eingebauten Mischer.
Bei meinem Boot sind als Antriebseinheit so fertige von Graubner verbaut, so Teile mit Getriebe, wo der Motor verkehrt eingebaut ist.
Die Dinger kann ich nicht empfehlen, weil das Getriebe (sind eigendlich nur 2 Zahnräder) extrem laut ist.
Das werde ich auch noch umbauen und den Motor mit einem Kardangelenk direkt verbinden.

Dieser GFK Rumpf sieht sehr gut aus.
An so einer Lösung hätte ich auch interesse.
Das mit den Holzplatten sagt mir eh nicht so zu.
Hast du schon einen Rupf fertig?

mfg
Andi


----------



## benny11 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,
bin auch grad dabei ein Futterboot nach der Anleitung von Vopis
zu bauen.
Jetzt meine Frage, wie werden die Klappen geöffnet?
Hab es so geplant, dass die Klappen auffallen wenn ich einen Stifft oder ähnliches, auf dem die Klappe aufliegt mit einem Servo raus ziehe.
Wie is das bei euren Booten.
Wäre vieleich ganz hilfreich wenn jemand ein Bild reinstellen könnte wo man genau sieht wie des mit dem Servo aussieht.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hey!
Das Bild stell ich rein wenn ichs selber fertig gebaut habe, im Grunde ist es eine Klappe, wobei die 2 Flügel von einem Servo gehalten werden. Meine Futterluke ist etwas groß ausgefallen, ich hab aber vor die Köderfische auf Waller auch rauszufahren, und dann brauch ich das... ;-)
gehalten werden die Klappen über rostfreie Scharniere, der Servo greift seitlich ein, quasi am Spalt...drehst du den servo, fällt die Klappe auf...futter und montage rein und dann mit offenen Klappen wieder zurück.


----------



## andi177 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

So sieht meines aus.
http://img375.*ih.us/img375/9453/dscf0090ru9.jpg




http://img126.*ih.us/img126/326/dscf0091nd8.jpg#
http://img395.*ih.us/img395/5879/dscf0088lf0.jpg


http://img116.*ih.us/img116/8620/dscf0093bl8.jpg
http://img395.*ih.us/img395/5531/dscf0089aw8.jpg

http://img116.*ih.us/img116/6956/dscf0092io6.jpg


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

und wie liegt das boot im wasser?


----------



## andi177 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Keine Ahnung, muß ich erst noch testen.

mfg 
Andi


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

des is meistens des Problöem bei den Booten...ich hab den Rumpf sehr hoch gemacht damit ich bleiakkus ohne probleme unterbringe!


----------



## Willi63 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo zusammen !

Hier gibts ne Anleitung !!! :m

http://carpers-bernburg.de.tl/Carphunter_Bernburg.htm


Mfg. Willi


----------



## Gerry82 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi
bin neu im Forum und bau mir auch grade ein boot.
um die achse für den antrieb der durch den rumpf geht dicht zu bekommen fährst du am besten in nem modelbau laden da bekommt man nan zwei komponenten kleber. der macht alles dicht.
achja und wenn du mit zwei motoren arbeitest brauchst du kein ruder.
MFG gerry82


----------



## Gerry82 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

hi willi
mal ne frage unzwar wie werden die klappen zum futter abwerfen gesteuert????


----------



## Luigi 01 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*



Willi63 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Hier gibts ne Anleitung !!! :m
> 
> ...


 

Na na na,habt ihr da nicht Vopis Elektronikplan aus Netz kopiert|uhoh:


----------



## MISTDI (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo Hab gerade Deinen Artikelgelesen und bin entzückt endlich auf einen fähigen Mann gestossen zu sein.
Suche wie verrückt nach ner Bauanleitung für ein Futterboot.
Hast Du vielleicht schon Bilder,was hat es Dich jetzt im endefekt gekostet und Das wichtigste......sagst und Zeigst es MIR...
DANKE MICHI


----------



## Carpbomber07 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboot*

Wie machst du das mit den weißen röchen an der futterklappe da ich das nicht richtig verstehe wie es dicht sein kann.Was für ein Material ist das?


----------



## andi177 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hätte jemand interesse an dem Futterboot von mir, das auf der vorigen Seite zu sehen ist.
Da ich es nicht mehr brauche will ich es verkaufen.
Kann auch jederzeit bei mir besichtigt werden.
Ich bin aus Oberösterreich.

mfg
Andi


----------



## *Basi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Futterboot*

@Andi177:

Was soll das werte Teil denn kosten?


----------



## HBT (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich eine gute Beleuchtung in einen Katamaran einbauen könnte? Ich benutze die Anleitung der Vopi Seite un hätte eben gerne Nachts Beleuchtung.


----------



## miosga (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Futterboot*

du könntest es mit leds probieren. 9 volt block mit den leds verkabeln, schalter dazwischen und fertig.
wenn du richtig was sehen willst kannst du auch eine batterie betriebene fahrradlampe vorne montieren.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Futterboot*



HBT schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich eine gute Beleuchtung in einen Katamaran einbauen könnte? Ich benutze die Anleitung der Vopi Seite un hätte eben gerne Nachts Beleuchtung.



Für ne gute Beleuchtung würde ich Superflux- LEDs oder Creed- LEDs nehmen.:g
Die gibts locker bis 5 Watt und mit unterschiedlichem Abstrahlwinkel. Dafür gibt es auch fertige Platinen mit Vorwiderständen und Festspannungs- IC's, für gängige Versorgungsspannungen 9Volt, 12Volt, 24 Volt usw.
Guckst mal auf: http://www.leds.de/

Hier werden sie geholfen.


----------

